# Transpot Brisbane-Beerwah



## Eef (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello,

I'm a student from Beglium and I'll do my trainee in the Australia zoo, now I'm looking for transport.
Is there a buss that goes from Brisbane to Beerwah?
I already try to find one but I have to be there on 8am and I coudn't find anything.

Or is there maybe accomodation In Beerwah?

If anybody can help me, it will be great!

Thanks a lot
Eef*


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

From Brisbane it'd be best to probably take the train to Beerwah RS., Australia Zoo - Visit Us - How To Get Here

Beerwah and Landsborough, next town up along the railway are fairly small though they would have a caravan park and may be possible to get what our caravan parks here call an on site van.
Landsborough Pines Caravan Park, cabins, units, villas, accommodation for the whole family allegedly being closest but Glasshouse Mountains Accommodation | Holiday Village Facilities may be a little further away and has backpacker accommodation @$20 
About 6 km. away but relatively flat road and if you are there for a while you may be able to buy a cheap secondhand pushbike.

There's also a hotel there and sometimes country hotels have cheaper rooms about $30 -35 , the hotel web site under construction it says but you could email them on [email protected]

Nearest backpacker other than the caravan park is probaby Caloundra on coast - BUG Backpackers Hostel Reviews: Australia > Queensland

Have you asked the Zoo admin people themselves for there could be trainers or other employers who may have a room for a boarder or know of someone locally who does.


----------

